# what to expect at 1st appointment at CRGW?



## newhome (Dec 3, 2009)

what to expect at the 1st appointment at CRGW got a appointment on 17 th April with Amanda don't know what to expect.


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello there! Im at CRGW  

Have you had any blood tests etc done already?

Your consultation is on my birthday!

xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi newhome, just wanted to say that Amanda is lovely and easy to talk to I'm sure she will put you at ease.
At our first appointment she just asked about our history, if we'd had any operations, been pregnant before etc and just general questions about my cycle.
My DH had 3xSA's on the NHS so we took those results with us and I also took the results of my 21 day bloods which I also had done on the NHS.  We then discussed the next steps and tests, she arranged for me to have a AMH blood test and also a HSG and discussed treatment options available to us.

Good luck x


----------

